# Generierte Bilder aus DB werden nicht mehr angezeigt



## Exituz23 (19. November 2009)

Hallo.

Mir stellt sich folgendes Problem dar.
Bilder welche aus der Datenbank (binär dort abgelegt), oder generel welche mittels PHP generiert werden, werden nicht mehr angezeigt.

Allerdings funktionierte dies bis jetzt einwandfrei.

Die GD-Lib ist installiert. (Siehe Anhang)

Zuerst dachte ich die Daten in der DB könnten fehlerhaft sein, bis mir dann auffiel, dass auch Bilder betroffen sind, welche nichts mit der DB zu tun haben.

Könnte dies evtl. mit Daeiberechtigungen zusammen hängen?
Falls diese Info helfen könnte: Die Seite läuft mit dem Zend Framework. 

Ich danke im Voraus


----------

